# Dell BIOS update: extract_hdr

## Disnesquick

I am trying to update the BIOS image on an Inspiron 1501 and I have got as far as downloading libsmbios and the latest BIOS image from the dell site (2.6.3) which is in the format of a windows .EXE. Apparently I need a program called extract_hdr to get the .HDR file that libsmbios will recognize out of this .EXE.

However, the dell software installation tool of course does not recognize Gentoo as a valid operating system.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Do any of you folks know a way/place to get the extract_hdr tool for Gentoo?

Many thanks,

DNQ

----------

## draino

Disnesquick, There is a detailed howto on the (Unofficial) Gentoo Wiki. (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dell_BIOS_Upgrade)

Before you do the actual update I suggest that you use the test option that is available with the dellBiosUpdate program

```
dellBiosUpdate -t -f bios.hdr
```

I have managed to test and update mine with no problems.   :Very Happy: 

----------

